# Looking for Fargo reloaders for poppers or blank shells



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking for someone locally who could load up some blank 12 or 20 Ga hulls so they can be cycled and possibly returned for primer reload or do them ourselves. Also looking to get either 12 or 20 Ga poppers that have a biodegradable wad for shooting at hunt tests, trials, and training.

Let me know what you'd charge per box and or case of each.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Pm on the way........


----------

